# Would you say this is teasing?



## FatBoy (Jun 25, 2006)

These are a few things My Aunt, StepMom, and Grandmother have siad to me.
Would you consider this Teasing me or Pick on me?

1] My aunt once said to me: "My stomache is muscle and yours is fat and jello"

2]Aunt: "You are big!"

3]Aunt: "Gosh! Your Boobs are my size!! They feel and look real too!!"

4]Stepmom: "Get your heavy ass over here!"

5]GrandMa: "You are fat!"

6]Aunt: "Did you know you wiggle when you walk?"

7]Grandma: "Your tummy is hanging over yourpants!!"

8] Stepmom: "You are a fatty. I dont wanna see you naked! Ever!"

Is that teasing? (they realy said these things!")


----------



## Tina (Jun 25, 2006)

No, it is not teasing, it is being cruel and unkind to someone they are supposed to act loving towards. I'm sorry you are suffering their verbal abuse.


----------



## CFHDIMEBAG36 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hmmm, yeah it sounds horrible and pretty shitty. If I was you I'd punch all 3 women directly in the ovaries. But honestly guy, I think your making it up. You seem like those people who come onto these types of sites and make up all types of weird stories and things. I mean has anyone else read his profile?

Biography:
Male.I have man boobs.5'3 and 153lbs.Body wiggle when I run/walk/jump.I have 3 jelly rolls.I am fat! 
Location:
Atalanta, Georgia 
Interests:
Playing with my fat. *Trying on Bras and panties*. Listening to music. Builiding stuff

Not saying you are a fake and I'm not saying you aren't. All I know is after reading your info, you seem like a scetchy person. Although I have been wrong, and if this is real, well I apologize and feel for you man


----------



## altered states (Jun 25, 2006)

Just cause you're not into builiding stuff doesn't mean you have to knock it, man.



CFHDIMEBAG36 said:
 

> Hmmm, yeah it sounds horrible and pretty shitty. If I was you I'd punch all 3 women directly in the ovaries. But honestly guy, I think your making it up. You seem like those people who come onto these types of sites and make up all types of weird stories and things. I mean has anyone else read his profile?
> 
> Biography:
> Male.I have man boobs.5'3 and 153lbs.Body wiggle when I run/walk/jump.I have 3 jelly rolls.I am fat!
> ...


----------



## Miriel (Jun 25, 2006)

school's out


----------



## Echoes (Jun 25, 2006)

Where's Atalanta?


----------



## Emma (Jun 25, 2006)

Come on seriously, this guy is just here to have a wank


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2006)

*This dude is 'lardass' from the Dim chatroom and was in earlier today.

Caused abit of havoc with his cross dressing antics.

 *


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 25, 2006)

If what you're saying is true (and even if you are into cross-dressing and are serious otherwise), you shouldn't tolerate that crap. Sorry.


----------



## Moonchild (Jun 25, 2006)

Without knowing the context in which the above quotes were made, they sound quite fake to me. Why was your aunt feeling your boobs?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 25, 2006)

Moonchild said:


> Without knowing the context in which the above quotes were made, they sound quite fake to me. Why was your aunt feeling your boobs?



Doesn't your aunt feel your boobs?


----------



## FatBoy (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh Yeah! I forgot to say...Just Kidding~!!!!


I went to sleep and didnt get to right that last night.


----------



## Aliena (Jun 25, 2006)

FatBoy said:


> Oh Yeah! I forgot to say...Just Kidding~!!!!
> 
> 
> I went to sleep and didnt get to right that last night.



What? Are you just kidding that your aunt feels your boobs up or just kidding that your female familia are fat bashing jerks?

Piss on 'em!!View attachment piss2.gif


----------



## FatBoy (Jun 25, 2006)

Aliena said:


> What? Are you just kidding that your aunt feels your boobs up or just kidding that your female familia are fat bashing jerks?
> 
> Piss on 'em!!View attachment 7238




On #2 I said "That dude is fat" and she said "you kinda are too"

My grandma said #7 except is was more Like "are you gaining a little weight" (not
on a mean way) "No" I said. And she said "oh, Your stomache is just hanging over
your pants more than it used too" [so it wasnt like a mean way]

On #1 it was like this: may aunt used to work out and she said "fell my stomache,
its all muscle!" I said "Yeah , i guess" then she said "If you worked out a little 
more than yours would be muscle too! Not Fat and Squishey"

Heres the story for #3 and #6. In my family, we dont care really if we see each 
other nude. So when she saw me changing she said: "i remember when I was
your age! My boobs were about those size" and on #6: I sleep nude, and for
a few years my aunt was leving with my mom [ages 20-28]. And I sleep nude
and she saw me running to th piss room and said: "your body wiggles when you 
walk more that it used too!"

#4 and #8 were fake


----------



## Placebo (Jun 25, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Doesn't your aunt feel your boobs?


i think the question is more... does his aunt touch his boobs when he is cross dressing........?


----------



## FatBoy (Jun 25, 2006)

Placebo said:


> i think the question is more... does his aunt touch his boobs when he is cross dressing........?




She hasnt felt my man boobs and the cross-dressing thing was a joke!


----------



## Placebo (Jun 25, 2006)

FatBoy said:


> She hasnt felt my man boobs and the cross-dressing thing was a joke!


see, THAT was kidding around (i dust off the drag for rocky horror in the village once every couple of years myself)

in all seriousness, your aunt, grandmother, and step mom (especially the step mom) should go **** themselves


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

janet...brad...janet...ROCKY


----------



## Placebo (Jun 25, 2006)

Enchant&#233;. Well! How nice. And what charming underclothes you both have. But here. Put these on.They'll make you feel less... vulnerable. It's not often we receive visitors here, let alone offer them... hospitality.


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 25, 2006)

My favourite retort to anyone insulting me cos of my size is just to flash them a dazzling smile & say " yeah but i am lovely with it"  ... not only does it seem to put them in thier place but it also replaces it with an affirmative to myself


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

Placebo said:


> Enchanté. Well! How nice. And what charming underclothes you both have. But here. Put these on.They'll make you feel less... vulnerable. It's not often we receive visitors here, let alone offer them... hospitality.




ahhh how I miss the good ole days of living in the bay area and going to midnight saturday rhps. mmmmm. I miss that life. (fuck the back row!)


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

IF this is a serious post....and do have my doubts as the little umpah lumpahs in my head are holding up red flags...

Love yourself first...the rest will follow.

A horse will buck you off if they sense fear. A dog will bite you if they since fear. Ass holes will insult you if they sense fear (aka insecurities) Other people don't matter....as long as you are happy...and IF you are TRUELY happy...people will see that...and they will stop trying to piss on your hydrant.

And as Dr. Phil says (lol, dont flame me!!) You teach people how to treat you!


----------



## FatBoy (Jun 25, 2006)

#4 and #8 arent true.

The rest were references to my gaining of wait.

It was all in love not in hate on teasing. They laughed and all afterwards.


----------



## CFHDIMEBAG36 (Jun 25, 2006)

I said it once and I'll say it again. Stepmom, Aunt, and Grandma should be beaten. Not very cool to lie my friend. This is a place to be yourself (man I sound like Tony Robbins). Because when you lie, that means I'm going to hunt you down and beat you senceless, so please, PLEASE!...don't make me kill you lol


----------



## CFHDIMEBAG36 (Jun 25, 2006)

CFHDIMEBAG36 said:


> I said it once and I'll say it again. Stepmom, Aunt, and Grandma should be beaten. Not very cool to lie my friend. This is a place to be yourself (man I sound like Tony Robbins). Because when you lie, that means I'm going to hunt you down and beat you senceless, so please, PLEASE!...don't make me kill you lol



Oh I almost forgot like our friend FatBoy forgot to say, Just Kidding


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 25, 2006)

FatBoy said:


> #4 and #8 arent true.
> 
> The rest were references to my gaining of wait.
> 
> It was all in love not in hate on teasing. They laughed and all afterwards.



And you expect us to take you seriously after lying? Puhleeze.

It's going to be an excruciating long summer.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm waiting for him to mention he can't ride a horse because he might crush it.

WHAT THE HELL KIND OF AUNT IS GRABBING HER NEPHEW'S MAN BOOBS???


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 25, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I'm waiting for him to mention he can't ride a horse because he might crush it.
> 
> WHAT THE HELL KIND OF AUNT IS GRABBING HER NEPHEW'S MAN BOOBS???



By marriage, perhaps? I thought this was some type of family ritual.


----------



## FatBoy (Jun 26, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I'm waiting for him to mention he can't ride a horse because he might crush it.
> 
> WHAT THE HELL KIND OF AUNT IS GRABBING HER NEPHEW'S MAN BOOBS???



My aunt didnt FUCKING TOUCJ MY MAN BOOBS!!!! I was kidding! It would be her jail time if she really did that!!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 26, 2006)

fatlane said:


> WHAT THE HELL KIND OF AUNT IS GRABBING HER NEPHEW'S MAN BOOBS???



Must be one of those Deliverance type of families.


----------



## FatBoy (Jun 26, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Must be one of those Deliverance type of families.




What is a Deliverance Family??


----------



## ripley (Jun 26, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Must be one of those Deliverance type of families.





You got a purty mouth...


(or manboob, as the case may be.)


----------



## FatBoy (Jun 26, 2006)

ripley said:


> You got a purty mouth...
> 
> 
> (or manboob, as the case may be.)




You mean like th deep south, dont give a shit family? Nope! We are just one of
those families that dont focus on size. We are also a nudist and Fat Acceptance
families, so we dont care if we see each other nude. (we dont like it, we just dont
make a big deal). But we dont feel each others boobs! That is nasty!


----------



## CFHDIMEBAG36 (Jun 26, 2006)

Does your aunt make you squeal like a pig? *SQUEAL SQUEAL!!!* all kidding aside. Dude you need to quit while your in this case, behind. You are only digging yourself deeper into a hole that you and your man boob grabbing aunt wont be able to get out of. I mean you lied about half the things you said, now you are saying that your kidding about getting touched innapropriately by a family member. Talk about the boy who cried wolf...fuckin jagoff


----------



## fatlane (Jun 26, 2006)

Dude, you SO did not post honest and heartfelt concerns. We're calling BS and refuse to play along. Start up a chatroom with yourself and you'll have better results.

And now for something completely different... 

View attachment face.jpg


----------



## FatBoy (Jun 26, 2006)

Only a few of them were real. They werent teasing me, I was joking about this
whole things. They only said what they said because it was visible when I was
gaining weight! Sorry for lying. My cousin was over here at the time and he wrote
the half that were lies. Sorry about him and me. a Few were true, but it wasnt
teasing, IT WAS A REFERENCE FOR ME GAINING WEIGHT!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 26, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Dude, you SO did not post honest and heartfelt concerns. We're calling BS and refuse to play along. Start up a chatroom with yourself and you'll have better results.
> 
> And now for something completely different...



Yeah, let's talk--again--about how it's possible her face is so thin? Anyone want to discuss that for a few more pages of comments? Huh? Huh?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 26, 2006)

or, we could talk about tutorials for doing that to our hair. Cause I'm sort of curious.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 26, 2006)

FatBoy said:


> Only a few of them were real. They werent teasing me, I was joking about this
> whole things. They only said what they said because it was visible when I was
> gaining weight! Sorry for lying. My cousin was over here at the time and he wrote
> the half that were lies. Sorry about him and me. a Few were true, but it wasnt
> teasing, IT WAS A REFERENCE FOR ME GAINING WEIGHT!



Every time you post, more lies are revealed... OK, so you and your cousin were goofing off like jackasses. That's OK. Teens/twentysomethings do that. Just cut it out, say you're sorry, and move on with your life. Most of us here won't put up with that crap, as you can see from the responses you've gotten. If you think we're being mean, it's justifiable. You lied, and you've admitted as such. It's not the first time something like this has happened, and we didn't approve of it then, either.

Calm down, own your mistake, and behave yourself. Fiction is for another part of the forums, not here on the main board. Also, watch it with the incestuous stuff. You didn't go directly there, but there's an element in your post that raised a warning flag. Don't do it. This is an incest-free zone and, no, I didn't ever think I'd have to say that...


----------



## fatlane (Jun 26, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> or, we could talk about tutorials for doing that to our hair. Cause I'm sort of curious.



Sure, AFG, I'd be happy to help.

Obviously, you need to get a big ol' 80's perm. You've got naturally straight hair, so a trip to the beauty operator is in order.

Now, for the face. I see you've already got yours set at the correct angle, so that's a great start. Next step, apply a candy apple red lipstick and SMILE LIKE THE JOKER!!! Watch a few episodes of Batman with Cesar Romero in 'em for inspiration.

Now the hard part... keeping it relatively thin in spite of topping 400 lbs. Start with gaining 100 and see how your face expands. If it's only a slight amount, you may be a natural. If your head winds up bigger than your belly, STOP. Gaining is NOT FOR YOU.

If you're somewhere in between, and I suspect you will be, you'll need to get a special head cast made to sleep in. What you'll do is eat like there's no tomorrow all day long, then pop on the head cast just before you pass out and sleep 22 hours straight. The head cast limits fat deposits to the face, sort of like Chinese foot binding. The fat will go elsewhere - unless it all goes to your head, in which case the cast will split. Watch out for that. Any cracks in the cast are a warning sign, and should be taken very seriously.

TIP: Make sure the cast covers the neck, or you'll look like a freak.

Most people have great results, though, and they have a very thin face and neck on top of a 400+ pound body.

With the perm and joker grin, you, too can BE THE NEXT KELLIGRL!!!

Then post pix plz tanx.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 26, 2006)

This should probably be re-posted as a new thread, "How to look like Kelligrl in a few easy steps". That would be a lot of fun!

Can i just gain 100 pounds and get some lipo on my face? That seems a bit easier.



fatlane said:


> Sure, AFG, I'd be happy to help.
> 
> Obviously, you need to get a big ol' 80's perm. You've got naturally straight hair, so a trip to the beauty operator is in order.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 26, 2006)

fatlane said:


> And now for something completely different...



She had great hair.


----------



## Jes (Jun 26, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I'm waiting for him to mention he can't ride a horse because he might crush it.
> 
> WHAT THE HELL KIND OF AUNT IS GRABBING HER NEPHEW'S MAN BOOBS???



Uhm, the GOOD KIND, fatlane? Jeez.

And I was just about to ask him to pls post pix, thx.


----------



## Jes (Jun 26, 2006)

FatBoy said:


> You mean like th deep south, dont give a shit family? Nope! We are just one of
> those families that dont focus on size. We are also a nudist and Fat Acceptance
> families, so we dont care if we see each other nude. (we dont like it, we just dont
> make a big deal). But we dont feel each others boobs! That is nasty!


Boobookitty, Deliverance families are those in the south across whom you don't want to stumble. They'll tell you you have a pretty mouth and then they'll man-rape you, every which way from Sunday. I think that's what Jack was saying. And if possible, please post pix. Thanks!!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 26, 2006)

All I know is now this thread has brought back flashbacks of Ned Beatty squealing like a pig. And Jon Voight having a very buggy eyed look. As for Kelligirl what happened to her?
*shudders as he hopes the coffee turns into bourbon*


----------



## fatlane (Jun 26, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> This should probably be re-posted as a new thread, "How to look like Kelligrl in a few easy steps". That would be a lot of fun!
> 
> Can i just gain 100 pounds and get some lipo on my face? That seems a bit easier.



Will do, in The Lounge, as this is entertainment-related.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=169796#post169796


----------



## FatBoy (Jun 26, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Every time you post, more lies are revealed... OK, so you and your cousin were goofing off like jackasses. That's OK. Teens/twentysomethings do that. Just cut it out, say you're sorry, and move on with your life. Most of us here won't put up with that crap, as you can see from the responses you've gotten. If you think we're being mean, it's justifiable. You lied, and you've admitted as such. It's not the first time something like this has happened, and we didn't approve of it then, either.
> 
> Calm down, own your mistake, and behave yourself. Fiction is for another part of the forums, not here on the main board. Also, watch it with the incestuous stuff. You didn't go directly there, but there's an element in your post that raised a warning flag. Don't do it. This is an incest-free zone and, no, I didn't ever think I'd have to say that...




You right! I am sorry everybody! My cousin and I were just joking around! Sorry 
for making this stupid thread...I will stop. here is the WHOLE truth:

Me and My cousin were fucking around and made up all that stuff to see what you
all would say. I am sorry for me and My cousin!My family love me and would never say that!


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 26, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Doesn't your aunt feel your boobs?



ROFL

Oh god... weak... from laughing...

That reminded me of "16 Candles" anyone remember that "boobies" scene?​


----------



## Esme (Jun 26, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> ROFL
> 
> Oh god... weak... from laughing...
> 
> That reminded me of "16 Candles" anyone remember that "boobies" scene?​




I can probably recite the whole thing.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 26, 2006)

FatBoy said:


> You right! I am sorry everybody! My cousin and I were just joking around! Sorry
> for making this stupid thread...I will stop. here is the WHOLE truth:
> 
> Me and My cousin were fucking around and made up all that stuff to see what you
> all would say. I am sorry for me and My cousin!My family love me and would never say that!



Your mama needs to wash your mouth out with soap. Fortunately for we mama's out there, soap comes in handy dandy pump dispensers for just such an occasion.

Rub a dub dub...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 26, 2006)

I still say there is a lot on banjo picking going on with that family.


----------



## Placebo (Jun 26, 2006)

FatBoy said:


> You right! I am sorry everybody! My cousin and I were just joking around! Sorry
> for making this stupid thread...I will stop. here is the WHOLE truth:
> 
> Me and My cousin were fucking around and made up all that stuff to see what you
> all would say. I am sorry for me and My cousin!My family love me and would never say that!


::sigh:: i'm too tired for this

man boobs

cross dressing

incestual harrassment

try some maturity next time... and lay off the crack


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 26, 2006)

oh, and if this is a troll, i think we should be concerned because "fatboy" is a good username i'd hate to see used in a bad way. Free it up!


----------



## FatBoy (Jun 26, 2006)

Will you all please stop bashing me!?! I said I was sorry fro lying!! Just accept my
apoligy please!!!!?????!!?!?!?!     :doh:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 27, 2006)

FatBoy said:


> Will you all please stop bashing me!?! I said I was sorry fro lying!! Just accept my
> apoligy please!!!!?????!!?!?!?!     :doh:



Nope. Not until you spell it right. Sorry, toots, it's just one of my rules.

*has bottle of liquid Dial at the ready*


----------



## GenericGeek (Jun 27, 2006)

FatBoy said:


> Will you all please stop bashing me!?! I said I was sorry fro lying!! Just accept my
> apoligy please!!!!?????!!?!?!?!     :doh:




Look, man, chill out! You haven't LIVED until you've seen what Miss Vickie can do with that soap... Relax, and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Mini (Jun 27, 2006)

FatBoy said:


> Will you all please stop bashing me!?! I said I was sorry fro lying!! Just accept my
> apoligy please!!!!?????!!?!?!?!     :doh:



I think if you had one more question mark you would've sold me on the sincerity of your apology, but as it stands, please, die in a grease fire.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 27, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I'm waiting for him to mention he can't ride a horse because he might crush it.
> 
> WHAT THE HELL KIND OF AUNT IS GRABBING HER NEPHEW'S MAN BOOBS???



This cheered me up immensely. Is it wrong to be cheered up by this?


----------



## Jes (Jun 27, 2006)

I'll only forgive you if you show me and my Aunt your big girlie man boobs. And then caress them for us.

'Til then, you're on my list.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> I'll only forgive you if you show me and my Aunt your big girlie man boobs. And then caress them for us.
> 
> 'Til then, you're on my list.



OH, when I do it, it's, "Quit sexually harrassing my elderly aunt, Casey... Exposing yourself in public's a crime, Casey... You need to get yourself and your boobs under control, Casey..."

You know what, I'm done with you, and I'm done with your Aunt Mildred. See if I drive the bitch to her knitting circle meetings anymore.


----------



## Jes (Jun 27, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> OH, when I do it, it's, "Quit sexually harrassing my elderly aunt, Casey... Exposing yourself in public's a crime, Casey... You need to get yourself and your boobs under control, Casey..."
> 
> You know what, I'm done with you, and I'm done with your Aunt Mildred. See if I drive the bitch to her knitting circle meetings anymore.



casey, you're not even doing it in front of my aunt! well not unless a colony full of squirrels at the park is my aunt! you're just filthy, and you've been on my list for months.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> casey, you're not even doing it in front of my aunt! well not unless a colony full of squirrels at the park is my aunt!



Look, if you're not comfortable with the nude human form, just go now, because 9:30 - 9:45 EST is Casey's Busy Finger Pop Off Time.


----------



## Jes (Jun 27, 2006)

As I've already said: ON MY LIST.
Oh yeah, thass right.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> As I've already said: ON MY LIST.
> Oh yeah, thass right.




I dont suppose you mean your holiday card list, lol


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 27, 2006)

Esme said:


> I can probably recite the whole thing.



Ok, you SO rock. I looooove that movie! I had the biggest crush on Michael Schoeffling (sp?) he was HOT! Wow...​


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> I'll only forgive you if you show me and my Aunt your big girlie man boobs. And then caress them for us.
> 
> 'Til then, you're on my list.



ROFL
Will that be streaming video?​


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Ok, you SO rock. I looooove that movie! I had the biggest crush on Michael Schoeffling (sp?) he was HOT! Wow...​




Just back off the Donger.. he's mine! (He likes the big girls you know!)


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 27, 2006)

Esme said:


> Just back off the Donger.. he's mine! (He likes the big girls you know!)



Automobile? brrrrrrmmmmmm CRASH! hahahahaha


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 27, 2006)

Esme said:


> Just back off the Donger.. he's mine! (He likes the big girls you know!)



OH YEAH! Completely forgot about his crush on the "big" chick! Wow you guys have awesome memories...

I was mildly obsessed with Jake Ryan - had a little shrine in my locker - which was eventually replaced by Johnny Depp and River Phoenix (poor River...).​


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

I just IMDBd Michael Schoeffling and he hasn't been doing much acting (any) since the early 90s... which is a shame because he was a total cutie!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 27, 2006)

Esme said:


> I just IMDBd Michael Schoeffling and he hasn't been doing much acting (any) since the early 90s... which is a shame because he was a total cutie!




LOL. I did not think he was cute one bit. hehehehe I though the nerds were cute, lol, guess my taste hasnt changed much  Love the smart guys!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 27, 2006)

However, I thought this scene was cute and I wanted a super thoughtful guy....and now....my wish came true....hahahaha


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 27, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> However, I thought this scene was cute and I wanted a guy super thoughtful guy....and now....my wish came true....hahahaha



AWWWWWWWWW!!!!!

That was the scene where all the girls at the sleepover I was at when I saw this said...

"SIGH." ​


----------



## Jes (Jun 27, 2006)

Word!





pants


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 27, 2006)

Um, is this now officially a hijacking yet?​


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

The Donger KNOWS!!!

Yes, it's hijacking... but I'm okay with that. 

No way would a movie made today get away with "No more yanky my wanky... the Donger needs FOOD!" OR a character named Long Duk Dong.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 27, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> This cheered me up immensely. Is it wrong to be cheered up by this?



It would be wrong if you _weren't_ cheered up by this.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 27, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Um, is this now officially a hijacking yet?[/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][/CENTER]



If there ever was a thread that deserved to be highjacked....it was this one....lol. oh wait....I was joking about the first and last things I said, lol.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 27, 2006)

Esme said:


> The Donger KNOWS!!!
> 
> Yes, it's hijacking... but I'm okay with that.
> 
> No way would a movie made today get away with "No more yanky my wanky... the Donger needs FOOD!" OR a character named Long Duk Dong.




Or the cymbals crashing everytime someone says LONG DUCK DONG *CRASH* lol. Soooooo many no no's these days. And she wants a pink man...not a black one...she wants the black car. Omg "Im going to shit twice and die"


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 27, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Ok, you SO rock. I looooove that movie! I had the biggest crush on Michael Schoeffling (sp?) he was HOT! Wow...​



You're gonna have to fight me for him. LOL

I saw on one of those "Where Are They Now?" types of shows that he's now doing woodwork or something instead of acting. <envisions a Brawny Academy sort of thing>


----------



## Placebo (Jun 27, 2006)

FatBoy said:


> Will you all please stop bashing me!?! I said I was sorry fro lying!! Just accept my
> apoligy please!!!!?????!!?!?!?!     :doh:


the sign says do not touch.....

not donuts


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 27, 2006)

Sweet Tooth said:


> You're gonna have to fight me for him. LOL
> 
> I saw on one of those "Where Are They Now?" types of shows that he's now doing woodwork or something instead of acting. <envisions a Brawny Academy sort of thing>




Woodwork eh?
I will NOT go there...

 ​


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Woodwork eh?
> I will NOT go there...
> 
> ​




No comment.


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 27, 2006)

FatBoy said:


> Would you consider this Teasing me or Pick on me?
> 
> 2]Aunt: "You are big"
> 
> ...



Do you consider being big and/or fat a bad thing, Fatboy?


----------



## fatlane (Jun 27, 2006)

Les: Totally off topic and all, but it just struck me... your head looks kinda like Kelligrl's... interested in joining a Legends show with that angle? If so, I'll get 20% as your agent.


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 28, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Les: Totally off topic and all, but it just struck me... your head looks kinda like Kelligrl's... interested in joining a Legends show with that angle? If so, I'll get 20% as your agent.



On any other day I'd say no, but my accountant would say I'm a fool for passing up this opportunity.

So who's gonna play Kelligrl's celebrated body?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 28, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> So who's gonna play Kelligrl's celebrated body?



I'm trying, but I won't be ready for at least another year.


----------



## FatBoy (Jun 28, 2006)

Okay! I am stupid for making this thread! I am sincerily sorry about me and my
stupid cousin. Please accept my apology!! PLEASE?????!?!??!?!?!!?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 28, 2006)

FatBoy said:


> Okay! I am stupid for making this thread! I am sincerily sorry about me and my
> stupid cousin. Please accept my apology!! PLEASE?????!?!??!?!?!!?



FatBoy, please don't feel bad. This thread isn't really about you anymore. It wasn't a good topic so it became a free-for-all. It may die soon and you'll not have to worry about it.

However, it could keep lingering on about random things. If so, it's not about you. Just remember, it's not about you!

-AFG


----------



## VideoGamer (Jun 28, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm trying, but I won't be ready for at least another year.



But if you're gaining weight, doesn't that mean that the non-union strawberry-pickers will have to work that much harder to fuel your insatiable hunger for strawberry shortcake? 

You're at an impasse between your values and your vices. I know just how you feel: A few years ago, I'd sworn to boycott Sony for the rest of my life. Then 'Star Wars: Battlefront 2' came out, and my addiction to Star Wars won out over my hatred of Sony. 

So I feel your pain!

(PS2 was my only option, as XBox was too expensive.)


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted by FatBoy
> Okay! I am stupid for making this thread! I am sincerily sorry about me and my
> stupid cousin. Please accept my apology!! PLEASE?????!?!??!?!?!!?


Too late, Junior. It's _bigger _than you now. 

It has a life of it's _own_. 

"it's pronounced "Fronkensteen." 
Igor: Do you also say "Froderick"?

Besides, it IS all about you. You and your compulsive, psychotic overusage of exclamation points, questions marks and emoticons. Repent now, because scientists have discovered that if you play the thread backwards, it says "I buried FatBoy"


----------



## Esme (Jun 28, 2006)

I tried to rep you for that Sammie, but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 29, 2006)

Esme said:


> I tried to rep you for that Sammie, but it wouldn't let me.



I totally did. I think it worked.


----------



## CFHDIMEBAG36 (Jun 29, 2006)

FatBoy said:


> Okay! I am stupid for making this thread! I am sincerily sorry about me and my
> stupid cousin. Please accept my apology!! PLEASE?????!?!??!?!?!!?



Yeah your pretty retarded for doing what you did. Do you wear a helmet? To me man, it doesnt matter how many times you say sorry. Your never going to redeem yourself man...well...buy me a 66 mustang, and I'll think about it. Its hard enough to deal with bullshit from people who arent bigger sometimes, but then you come into a place where bigger people come here and make new friends and can talk to people who can understand where they're coming from and make a thread and start making jokes, trying to act serious and then having everyone call your bluff and make up more lies to pass the blame to your "cousin". Its pretty sad.

My advice to you is, never come back to this thread, EVER again. Dont make any more comments, no more apologies. Cause like I said before, your just digging yourself deeper into a hole. You really screwed the pooch on this one. Thats all I got to say about it.


----------



## CFHDIMEBAG36 (Jun 29, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> FatBoy, please don't feel bad. This thread isn't really about you anymore. It wasn't a good topic so it became a free-for-all. It may die soon and you'll not have to worry about it.
> 
> However, it could keep lingering on about random things. If so, it's not about you. Just remember, it's not about you!
> 
> -AFG



Of course its still about him, he messed up. And him going on and on, just makes it worse. Tough love, live and learn.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 29, 2006)

I, for one, am impressed with FatBoy and the classy exchange of ideas on dis tread.


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2006)

FatBoy said:


> Okay! I am stupid for making this thread! I am sincerily sorry about me and my
> stupid cousin. Please accept my apology!! PLEASE?????!?!??!?!?!!?


Oh, baby, that ship has sailed. It has SAILED. Do you understand?

I think we're going to be seeing a departure from the nice Jes for awhile. I'm feeling more like the Call A Spade A Spade Jes. I mean, you made your bed, now you can sink in it!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 29, 2006)

Can we trade fatboy in for a lampshade or something useful? Like maybe something made out of macrame`. Whether Aunt, stepmom, grandma hate him, well its obvious why. Nobody likes a doofus. Unfortunately the boat left and we are stuck with Gooper and his cousin.


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2006)

A lot of people are going to end up on The List before this cruise is over. I can just feel it.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jun 29, 2006)

To one of these people you say, "I saw an ant today and I got to wondering, since you are not quite as smart as an ant why is your head so much bigger?"

Now if they just laugh and think that's an excellent comment then perhaps it is just fun though many people do not consider humiliating others to be good fun.

If however they are outraged at such a statement then fun has no part of it, rather it is clearly an attempt to increase their power by diminishing the self respect of another.

Yours truly,

Russell Williams


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 29, 2006)

Russell Williams said:


> To one of these people you say, "I saw an ant today and I got to wondering, since you are not quite as smart as an ant why is your head so much bigger?"
> 
> Now if they just laugh and think that's an excellent comment then perhaps it is just fun though many people do not consider humiliating others to be good fun.
> 
> ...



I'm nothing less than staggered with awe by that profound summation , Mr. Williams. Simply brilliant.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 29, 2006)

For a chick with an insect phobia... that is the most horrific picture I have ever seen.

Oh man.

:shocked: ​


----------

